# im not sure if this is a rhom



## NervousRed (Oct 22, 2006)

see some bars on the body, maybe a compressus?
help id plz ~.~








btw, all rhom have no bars, is that true?


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, it's not a rhom, it looks to be more like a gold piranha/Serrasalmus spilopleura. It's head is a bit too rounded, and not concave like rhoms are. That's still a very very nice piranha, I haven't seen one like that before. Some rhoms (may) have bars, not much though.
And if you could get a another picture, one only to the full side, that would be better.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

that's not a rhom or gold piranha/s. spilopleura.... i'm thinking it's a compressus...
almost identical to mine... i thought mine was a rhom too when people started telling me it's a compressus...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

BUBB$ said:


> that's not a rhom or gold piranha/s. spilopleura.... i'm thinking it's a compressus...
> almost identical to mine... i thought mine was a rhom too when people started telling me it's a compressus...
> View attachment 157848


That's not a compressus I'm sure of it. Bubbs your piranha looks more like a rhom than a compressus to me.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

Ja said:


> that's not a rhom or gold piranha/s. spilopleura.... i'm thinking it's a compressus...
> almost identical to mine... i thought mine was a rhom too when people started telling me it's a compressus...
> View attachment 157848


That's not a compressus I'm sure of it. Bubbs your piranha looks more like a rhom than a compressus to me.
[/quote]
i know, i bought it from aquascape in march 2006 as a 1incher black piranha. now is at 7 close 8 inches.
i know rhom have a really slow growth but this one is grown very very fast. i was always concern about this one. it does have some bars. this picture was taken about a year ago.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks like a rhom to me


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

it will be easier to ID him when he gets older I think and larger in size.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

BUBB$ said:


> that's not a rhom or gold piranha/s. spilopleura.... i'm thinking it's a compressus...
> almost identical to mine... i thought mine was a rhom too when people started telling me it's a compressus...
> View attachment 157848


That's not a compressus I'm sure of it. Bubbs your piranha looks more like a rhom than a compressus to me.
[/quote]
i know, i bought it from aquascape in march 2006 as a 1incher black piranha. now is at 7 close 8 inches.
i know rhom have a really slow growth but this one is grown very very fast. i was always concern about this one. it does have some bars. this picture was taken about a year ago.
View attachment 157863

[/quote]
Rhoms grow faster from one inch to say about 7 inches than they do from say 7 inches and up. I bought a 3-4" gibbus from Aquascape back in March and it's about 5.5". Gibbus if I'm not mistaken are closely realated to rhoms and get just as big so I would imagine that thier growth rate would be simular as well.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

viralmouser said:


> it will be easier to ID him when he gets older I think and larger in size.


I think 7-8" should be big enough for an ID.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

NervousRed said:


> see some bars on the body, maybe a compressus?
> help id plz ~.~
> View attachment 157830
> 
> ...


imo 100% S. Gibbus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> see some bars on the body, maybe a compressus?
> help id plz ~.~
> View attachment 157830
> 
> ...


imo 100% S. Gibbus
[/quote]
I was thinking the same thing because it looks a lot like my gibbus but the only difference is my guy is slightly more elongated looking.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Agreed with giggles, looks like every gibus picture i have ever seen and to be honest i havent seen that many of these fish around


----------



## NervousRed (Oct 22, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> imo 100% S. Gibbus


rhom compressus gibbus...
it seems to be a very complicated problem T.T

... a gibbus, right? thanks Dr.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

NervousRed said:


> imo 100% S. Gibbus


rhom compressus gibbus...
it seems to be a very complicated problem T.T

... a gibbus, right? thanks Dr.
[/quote]
yeah giggles is spot on its a gibbus


----------

